# Cracked my back doing deadlifts today. What to do?



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I pulled 167.5kg today for 4 decent reps but just as I was getting the 5th and final rep to my knees my lower back made a cracking noise and I fell to the floor in a heap over the bar. Wasn't really that painful so I don't think I've done anything too serious. I didn't try and get the last rep in after that though. My back feels pretty sore now and it's hard to bend over without supporting myself. How should I work around this? Obviously I'm not going to be doing the same weight next week on my deadlift day but would it be a good idea to drop the weight back to 150kg or so and go for 10 reps instead? Or is this still a bad idea? I assume it's time for me to buy a belt. However I don't have the money for one at this time. Should I be ok dropping the weight and increasing reps? I don't want to end up in a wheelchair!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm not a doctor or anything but that sounds bad mate. If I was you I would definatly rest my back for a while and maybe even get it checked out. Definatly get it checked out if you start having issues


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Sleep on the floor for a couple of nights, get mrs to put packs of frozen pees or ice packs on area till you feel normal in that area.

Dont bother with a bellt for reps higher than 5 bud, but I would knock the weight down and start doing 20 rep deadlifts, nice n light start with your body weight and add 5 kg a week, will work wonders for your core in regards to deads in the long run.


----------



## edwards1990 (Nov 22, 2010)

unless its giving you pain a while after its nothing serious. Sounds like the weight has basically just slightly shifted the bones in your back which if they open far enough they release gasses which cause the clicking sound, the pain is just because your back bones haven't been moved in that way before. If it goes back to normal, fine if not then do go an see someone incase they havent slotted back together properly


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I bet it will be pretty sore tomorrow.


----------



## derrygymman (Jun 20, 2009)

BLUTOS said:


> Sleep on the floor for a couple of nights, get mrs to put packs of frozen pees or ice packs on area till you feel normal in that area.
> 
> Dont bother with a bellt for reps higher than 5 bud, but I would knock the weight down and start doing 20 rep deadlifts, nice n light start with your body weight and add 5 kg a week, will work wonders for your core in regards to deads in the long run.


agree with this mate and if no long term probs try rack pulls for a while then when body acostemed pull from floor


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

To be honest I don't really fancy sleeping on the floor. I'm behind in my sleep as it is and I need to make up for it this week by getting some good rest. I doubt I'd even be able to get to sleep if I was on the floor. I can see how that would help though.

I'll take your advice BLUTOS and drop the weight way back and start doing 20 reps. From your avatar it looks like you know what you're talking about when it comes to deadlifts.

I've got some frozen broccoli which I'll be using on the small of my back for the next few days.

edwards1990, that's exactly what it sounded like when it happened. The same as when I crack my knuckles it was that sound but louder.

I'm thinking if it was something really serious like a slipped disc I would be in agony right now but it's more like a mild discomfort.

But yea, I probably will be sore tomorrow!


----------



## derrygymman (Jun 20, 2009)

soz wrong spelling lol ACCUSTOMED


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh, another thing. My program has me squatting 3 times a week. Should I drop the weight back on my squats as well as my deadlift? Not sure how I'd structure it into my workout though, I can't exactly do 20 rep squats 3 times a week.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

derrygymman, that's a good idea but I can't do rack pulls as my gym doesn't have a power rack.


----------



## derrygymman (Jun 20, 2009)

anabolik said:


> derrygymman, that's a good idea but I can't do rack pulls as my gym doesn't have a power rack.


NO WORRIES TRY EVEN RAISING BAR ON A COUPLE PLATES, THATS WHAT I USUALLY DO, BUT GO EASY MATE F**KING BACK INJURY NO GOOD , GOOD LUCK MATE


----------



## zoco (Nov 23, 2010)

Wait until the next week and see how will you feel then.If you feel some pain or discomfort go to the doctor and don't try to do deadlifts.I found this the hard way doing squats 

www.fitnessandpower.com


----------



## zoco (Nov 23, 2010)

Wait until the next week and see how will you feel then.If you feel some pain or discomfort go to the doctor and don't try to do deadlifts.I found this the hard way doing squats 

www.fitnessandpower.com


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

derrygymman said:


> NO WORRIES TRY EVEN RAISING BAR ON A COUPLE PLATES, THATS WHAT I USUALLY DO, BUT GO EASY MATE F**KING BACK INJURY NO GOOD , GOOD LUCK MATE


 I might actually do that as well when I'm doing the 20 reppers. How high should I set the bar to be safe? Around knee height?


----------



## derrygymman (Jun 20, 2009)

usually if im fine i just raise on a 25kg plate but if you got back probs then knee height good yea , then you can really push hips forward as you lift and keep good back position


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

If it just muscle soreness then nothing to worry about - lots of rest and solid food) I've done 180kg for 8 reps and my lover back is sore as f****)))))Love deadlifting! Good luck with recovery!

Ninja


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Perhaps get a video up of your deadlifting form? I know sometimes what I think of as 'good' is by no means that.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I'll get a vid up once I'm back doing full deadlifts again. Good idea though, I always thought my form was spot on but obviously not if this happened.

Still don't know wether or not I should do my squats tomorrow...maybe I should just play it safe and go for a 20 rep set with 90kg. I doubt I'll be able to get atg though. Parallel might be my best bet.


----------



## kallu123 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi anabolik!

Had a similar situation today. I was wondering what was it with your back (if anything serious) and how (fast) did you recover?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

@anabolik


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

kallu123 said:


> Hi anabolik!
> 
> Had a similar situation today. I was wondering what was it with your back (if anything serious) and how (fast) did you recover?


Recovered fairly quick mate if I remember I was back in the gym within a week. I believe it was just a pulled muscle or tendon I don't know. Got back to normal and thought all was well until I was bent over rowing and cracked it again worse than ever.

Next day I was disabled took me 5 minutes just to get put of bed and was hobbling like I had a condition.

That took me weeks to recover from to the point I was able to walk without a limp.

Now I don't do deadlifts or bent over rows lol

Still squat though...occasionally 

Don't do anything that puts your lower back under any kind of load for a few weeks. Do your rows on machines or chest supported on a bench. You'll be fine.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Don't want to sound like a d1k but the initial injury may have just been caused by bad form and it's had a knock on effect. I was taught and am a believer that if an exercise is causing you pain or injury then you're not doing it right. It's a shame now that you've got to he point where you don't dead lift as its one of the most single beneficial movements you can do.

If dead lift is something you would still want to do then I'd start again light and get someone to look at your technique to see what's what. If you're happy never dead lifting again then just ignore me lol

Also just as an extra point I stay away from machines purely because your are working to the machines ROM and not your own.


----------



## kallu123 (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks for your answer! My back is still sore and i've been doping myself with ibuprofein. My mobility is still good so i think (hope) it's not anything serious. Trying to get back to business next week very carefully.


----------

